
Uber used secret spyware to try to crush Australian startup GoCatch - howard941
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03-18/uber-used-secret-spyware-to-try-and-crush-australian-start-up/10901120
======
luckylion
General news have the usual problem with technology: terminology.

This doesn't sound like spyware at all, but rather like software to spy on
your competitor.

[https://www.techinasia.com/uber-allegedly-secret-program-
spy...](https://www.techinasia.com/uber-allegedly-secret-program-spy-grab) is
more clear: "Called Surfcam, the program developed by an Uber staff scraped
data that competitors “published online” to figure out how many drivers were
on their systems in real-time and where they were, the report said quoting
anonymous sources."

~~~
malandrew
yup, webscraping is not spyware.

